# South Cache Late Rifle Elk Hunt Thread



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Many times preparing for the hunt is almost as fun as actually going. I hope to bring everyone along on this thread as the year progresses for my elk hunt in November and hope to share the hunt and experience. 

I am 14 hours away and hope to make it over at least one time to learn the road system over there. People have reported that the forest service likes to close roads during that time so that is discouraging. I plan on contacting them to see if they will give me any heads up of what may be closed. 
Any suggestions to any good map makers to order from online? I have seen the game management map online.

I guess I should prepare for any type of weather there in November and chance of snow. Logistics I am not sure if it will be easier just to hunt from a motel each night or if camping is a good option.
Biologists vary from state to state on how helpful they can be but will be talking with them.

Dad did not draw but will be either driving or flying and meeting me up there to join me on my hunt from Las Vegas.

It is fun to start the planning...


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Camping would put you a lot closer to the elk on that unit, but I guess it depends on what kind of camping you plan on doing... It can get pretty cold at night during that time of year. The nearest hotel is going to be in Logan, but that will add to your drive time each morning and night. You will probably be driving at least 1 hr each morning to get to decent hunting ground... I can help if you need suggestions on camp spots if that is what you plan on doing.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'd take a look at camping along left hand fork. I think that'd be a lot easier than driving to and from a hotel each morning and night. There are plenty of spots along left hand fork as it comes off blacksmith.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

bigdaddyx4 said:


> Camping would put you a lot closer to the elk on that unit, but I guess it depends on what kind of camping you plan on doing... It can get pretty cold at night during that time of year. The nearest hotel is going to be in Logan, but that will add to your drive time each morning and night. You will probably be driving at least 1 hr each morning to get to decent hunting ground... I can help if you need suggestions on camp spots if that is what you plan on doing.


Thank you, I may be going the camping route then. With the short hours that time of year, don't think I want to travel 2 hours a day. I do not have an RV so it will be roughing it a bit, may have access to a wall tent tho with stove.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

Pm sent.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't know... call me a swussy if you'd like but without a trailer and having to tent it in that area early to mid-Nov I think I'd take the motel! Especially if you aren't able to acquire a wall tent w/stove!

You said yourself that hours are shorter, I wouldn't be too thrilled about spending long hours in a tent in the evenings if my other option included a warm shower, a real bed, cable TV, cell reception, and stuffing my face at the local all-you-can-eat!

I hunted a late antlerless on the unit a couple years back and we hunted two days (not consecutive), leaving from my home near Ogden and making the drive to and from each day.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I wouldn't tent camp during that time of year. Logan is close enough, AND, since the days are shorter, I use the darkness as drive time. 

I have left Ogden for many hunts up there (a solid 2 hour drive/atv or hike to hunt) and have been up there in time for early season hunts. Leaving Logan and getting to a good spot for sun-up isn't bad.

I also find that I see more elk around 1pm and just before dark than I do in the morning. When I hunt GS, I have hiked up mountains at 4 a.m. in pitch black and followed fresh tracks in new snow. They move really early from what I experience. Since hunting light can end as early as 6, you have time to get to the room, take a hot shower, and re-group for the next day. 

Just what I would do if I didn't have a trailer.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I agree with what has been said. If you have access to a trailer or a good tent with a stove, it would not be too bad. The weather can get pretty cold that time of year and it would be miserable to be in a tent without a stove.


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

Bob L. said:


> Thank you, I may be going the camping route then. With the short hours that time of year, don't think I want to travel 2 hours a day. I do not have an RV so it will be roughing it a bit, may have access to a wall tent tho with stove.


Having a wall tent and stove is the deal breaker on this one. Without that you will be miserable; with it and a cot and good sleeping bag, you will be very comfortable. We stay in wall tent in Colorado during November and manage very nicely. You can cook on the stove or in the evenings you can make the drive for a warm dinner.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

I really appreciate the information everyone, this is very helpful in logistics. It certainly pays to be rested to keep the spirits up when hunting.
Thank you


----------



## yaz (Jun 12, 2015)

Hope I`m not hijacking your thread. I was born in Utah but moved to Ct. All of my mothers side is out there. I also drew late season cache finally as well as my cousin that lives in ogden. My uncle drew in 08 and shot a bull but missed a few monsters. I see reports saying that it is not as good as it used to be so Im not sure what to expect in the late season. I have always been a early season bowhunter so I know what to expect in September. November I am lost however. If no one here minds I can trade what I know even if its just to keep from bumping into someone else. I have the option of staying in Ogden although I much prefer to wake up in the mountains. Should I be expecting a lot of snow? I was out there visiting last week and we were in the Curtis creek area poking around. Thanks in advance


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

I have hunted the south cache on the muzzle loader hunt in early November several years. At that time you can have beautiful days in the 50's, rain, or snow, but each morning when I got in my truck from the camp trailer it was 11 degrees to 17 degrees. If that helps you figure out to tent or not.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

yaz said:


> Hope I`m not hijacking your thread. I was born in Utah but moved to Ct. All of my mothers side is out there. I also drew late season cache finally as well as my cousin that lives in ogden. My uncle drew in 08 and shot a bull but missed a few monsters. I see reports saying that it is not as good as it used to be so Im not sure what to expect in the late season. I have always been a early season bowhunter so I know what to expect in September. November I am lost however. If no one here minds I can trade what I know even if its just to keep from bumping into someone else. I have the option of staying in Ogden although I much prefer to wake up in the mountains. Should I be expecting a lot of snow? I was out there visiting last week and we were in the Curtis creek area poking around. Thanks in advance


Ogden will be kind of a far drive each day. I have a decent amount of property up there and have been driving to that area since before I had a license. Even knowing routes and hauling butt it take a good hour and a half to be to hunting, at minimum. This is not deep in either. You can count on that length for both logan/blacksmith route and for Monte/that side of Curtis creek. I am not sure when the Monte road closes in relation to the hunt. I will tell you that during October it isn't rare for there to be a good amount of unloved snow on monte. Also the drive up from ogden can be a pain that timeven of year. Mainly slow and you run a high risk of animals in the road. I would rather drive sardine and blacksmith than ogden and south fork all up monte.

I would recommend to you all that a nice hotel in Logan is what I would do for the hunt.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Baugh Motel is pretty decent and right there at the south end of Logan on Hwy-89... it's proximity to Chuck-O-Rama (an all you can eat buffet restaurant) makes it even more desirable. But there are several motels on the south end of Logan... Crystal Inn, Super 8, Comfort Inn, SpringHill Suites. I'd figure out which one has the best free breakfast and go from there!

If you're looking at making the drive up Blacksmith Fork every morning this is where I would make "base camp."


----------

